# Altair haul



## ak (May 6, 2012)

Caught some yellas on the Colorado in Altair. Threw the blues back due to a no trash fish allowed on the boat rule. Fish caught on black salties and cut shad. Biggest wasn't but 23 lbs which is unusual usually because this time of year up there we get at least one over 30. Maybe after this rise they'll be hitting.


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Great catch


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Sweet!!


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Very nice mess of yellow cats!

Red


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome catch. Brings back a lot of memories. My dad used to take us out there. Heck we used to camp under the bridge. We caught lots of good catfish on that stretch of the river. Thanks for posting this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fowlplay412 (Jun 2, 2015)

Question for (ak).. so they consider blue cats trash fish and what's up with the no trash fish rule on the boat? That mean no gar carp etc..? Is that only on the Colorado


----------



## GreenZ (Jul 9, 2011)

fowlplay412 said:


> Question for (ak).. so they consider blue cats trash fish and what's up with the no trash fish rule on the boat? That mean no gar carp etc..? Is that only on the Colorado


The "no trash fish" was a self imposed rule. Blue cats are not considered trash fish but yellow cats are generally more sought after.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

Ya self imposed rule. Blues are numerous and easy to catch they eat any dead rotten thing they can find which is why people go after them because they can't catch yellas also yellas aren't numerous in lakes as they are on rivers. You just can't beat some fried yellacat belly meat.

Altair hits again.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

I have ate a many blue cat I just prefer yellas when they are biting. This was a weekend before we caught the yellas. Blues were biting hard caught like 30 of em.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Blues, yella's, channels, fillet them, corn meal and chunk 'em in the grease. All good to me........but will agree...when you can get 'em, yella's the best. But if you throw away an more, throw 'em my way


----------



## fowlplay412 (Jun 2, 2015)

****, nice! Yeah that makes sense now after I read it again. I just started going on the Colorado River not to familiar with it yet looks like I'm missing out tho


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

Couple 20's and a thirty


----------



## keeepitwet (Jul 6, 2010)

Where did you buy your black salties from? Been wanting to try those.


----------

